# Uso alternativo de Buscarv



## aaguioli (Mar 19, 2003)

Hola ¡¡¡

Me gustaría saber si me puedes ayudar a aprender la utilizacion de INDICE-COINCIDIR, ya que siempre he utilizado la formula BUSCARV.

Gracias y saludos. :D


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Mar 19, 2003)

Bueno, aquí hay tres ejemplos de INDICE/COINCIDIR:Libro4ABCDE1Campo1Campo2ValorBuscado1Resultado123A7C35BValorBuscado2Resultado247CD10510D64E73F87G910112468121107801189413311810956142145811341471171571387978108169569756116171819ValorXValorYResultado2054134Hoja1

El primero es el mismo caso de BUSCARV.  El segundo es un BUSCARV "al revés", y el tercero es cuando se necesita hacer una "intersección" entre dos variables...

COINCIDIR utiliza de forma "parecida" el tercer parámetro a como lo hace BUSCARV, 0 (O FALSO) es para una coincidencia exacta (Devuelve #N/A también si no existe), y puede tener otros 2 valores, 1 y -1, que funcionan dependiendo del ordenamiento de la lista.  El que se utiliza por defecto es 1.


----------

